# J. C. Higgins Frame



## mazdaflyer (Apr 8, 2014)

Picked up this frame  couple of days ago. Curious as to what the model was and year. Bottom bracket data is:  MOSR  502-26 or 28 and 45164 as best I can see.  I think someone tried to add patina to the red area, the white looks original. A few photos follow.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 13, 2014)

The R indicates 1952, the MOS is Murray Ohio (for) Sears. It looks like a basic cruiser that probably din't have a name.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 19, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The R indicates 1952, the MOS is Murray Ohio (for) Sears. It looks like a basic cruiser that probably din't have a name.




Hey thanks for the info. So someone must have changed out the chainring in an effort to make it look older.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 19, 2014)

mazdaflyer said:


> ...So someone must have changed out the chainring in an effort to make it look older.




I wouldn't say that, skip tooth was still the norm for less expensive bikes in 1952.


----------



## Boris (Apr 19, 2014)

That would be the correct chainring for that year of Murray built Higgins. Columbia and Monark also Built JC Higgins for Sears. So if you're going to be looking for a tank and rack, be sure that you're buying parts for Murray.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 20, 2014)

Good to know, thanks. The fenders are dent free and straight up.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 26, 2014)

Murray built bikes with skip tooth drive into early 1955, they must have had a lot of existing stock to use up!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 15, 2014)

As built to become Rat Rod/Kustom.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 19, 2015)

1952 JC HIGGINS alias iAM HIGGINS was shown at 2015 Starbird-Devlin Rod & Customs Charities Car Show.  It was the winner of the Rat Rod Class.


 

 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 19, 2015)

Got a girls bike complete just has repop fenders truss rods was lookin for a boys frame ....you selling or do you need parts? Must have had a run on red paint cause mine is repainted house paint also.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 21, 2015)

The base red appears to be original, but had been distressed and had faux patina added. The white on stays original. I added darts and fender stripes. Tank is fabricated. Truss rods would be a nice addition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

